# Sable Shepherd at the Shelter



## xibo (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi guys! Some of you may remember me as the silly left-wing Canadian owned by Darwin the shepherd and Henry the weimaraner. I'm baaaaaaaack! I've been working at a local animal shelter and we recently had a beautiful 5 year old sable shepherd come in. I'm working on my parents to take him! These are a couple of pictures of him and my mom.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

He is a handsome man


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice coloring, he looks healthy too.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

omg what a georgeous dog why would you give him away he llooks so friendly and lovable


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

She's not giving him away. He's at a shelter she works at & she's trying to talk her family into taking him.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

He is stunning, who ever gave him away is stupid! I hope your family keeps him.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Ah he is looks so friendly... I hope your parents give him a forever home.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

oh my hes handsome! I hope he finds a home with your parents!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He is VERY handsome. Was he owner surrender(sp), or a "stray"?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Agreed, very handsome and he looks quite content to have your Mom rub his belly and sit with him. 5 is such a great age for shepherds, still full of life but old enough to behave himself.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Crossed fingers that your parents take him home! He is gorgeous!

Lee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Beautiful!

Is he at a Canadian shelter? If so, which one?

This may help others who look at the board try in the search of a forever home for the guy.

He is such a beautiful guy though!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

How could someone have gotten rid of him?! He's lovely. 

How 'bout some new pictures of your crew. I remember that crazy Weim puppy!!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

WOW what a hunk!! I hope he's able to join your parents.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He is magnificant! Who would get rid of him, he's a hunky man.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. How could someone give up such a beautiful dog. I'm sure he has found a forever home with you! A pre-congrats to you.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice dog!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

wow, he is a HUNK is your Mom going to keep him?
I love your parents yard and that bench, so pretty!


----------

